# Sydney-Perth per train



## Drunk Koala (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi there,

I will be flying into Sydney in Feb, and want to take the Indian Pacific to Perth. has anyone else done this? Are there any power outlets in the train (probably only take the "Red Service Sleeper Cabin") so i can charge my camera during the 3 days it takes?


----------



## pristine3 (Feb 19, 2013)

I did this 5 years ago so my memory is a bit hazy, but I recall there being outlets in the dining car, but there weren't too many. I would suggest bringing a cheap extra camera battery just in case.


----------

